# Pong java.lang.StackOverflowError



## SockenSepp123 (2. Mrz 2017)

`Nach ca einer Minute kommt immer dieser Fehler. Wenn ich aber die Werte verkleinere, ist der Balls zu langsam.


```
public void Ball(){
Kreis(px,py,r,f);
        loescheKreis(px,py,r);
        xAchse();
       Kreis(pxneu,pyneu,r,f);
        py=pyneu;
        px=pxneu;

        try {
            Thread.sleep(1);
        } catch (InterruptedException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
}
```

Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich aus


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mrz 2017)

Du hast irgendwo rekursive aufrufe drin, wo, ist aus diesem kurzem Stück nicht ersichtlich


----------



## SockenSepp123 (2. Mrz 2017)

Hier die Methode xAchse():


```
if(z==0){
            pxneu=px+A;
        }else if(z==1){
            pxneu=px-A;
        }else if(z==2) {
            pxneu=px+A;
        }
```

Mehr habe ich eigentlich noch nicht


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mrz 2017)

naja, da fehlen noch `loescheKreis(...)` und `Kreis(...)` und der Stacktrace, in dem die Fehlerquelle ziemlich deutlich steht


----------

